# Where are flounder in August?



## fallduckcamp (Jul 2, 2012)

I am taking my kids to Orange Beach the third week in August from North Texas. I am bringing my 17 foot Alumicraft and was wondering what bay area would be a good start for gigging at night? I don't need anyones secret hot spot just a general area. Thanks


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

fallduckcamp said:


> I am taking my kids to Orange Beach the third week in August from North Texas. I am bringing my 17 foot Alumicraft and was wondering what bay area would be a good start for gigging at night? I don't need anyones secret hot spot just a general area. Thanks


 Hey Long horn , just find a ramp and head back to your east or you may want to follow the other boys over Ft. Morgan area they seem to hammer them over their ! Have a safe vacation and stick em like it your last time ! Hookem Horns !!!!


----------



## fallduckcamp (Jul 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank,s if you get up on Texoma we will go catch big blue cats.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Orange beach*

Duck you are coming to a great floundering area. Launch at Boggy Point and you can start anywhere from there. It's all good. Good Luck


----------



## fallduckcamp (Jul 2, 2012)

*Practice*

Thanks we are going out tonight frog gigging for practice, I got some led lights today for the front of my boat. We have great stripper fishing if anybody gets up this (Lake Texoma) way. Thanks again.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

*Orange Beach Floundering*

Boggy point can have some nasty currents for loading and unloading. I always launch at Cotton Bayou (I go by myself alot) and start floundering right from the boat ramp on the North or south side. Rarely will I make it all the way out of Cotton Bayou before Limiting out. I have stuck around 200 this year so far.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is a link I posted with Flattie pics from the past few weeks. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/where-flounder-124792/


----------



## fallduckcamp (Jul 2, 2012)

*Flounder*

Thanks, that looks great the boys are looking foward to trying it out. I will probablly need a large nap


----------



## fallduckcamp (Jul 2, 2012)

After a couple nights I will be whupped.


----------

